# Does anyone here use a flat panel LCD monitor on their computer?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wondered what some of the opinions are for people who have them. What are some good brand names for 17" LCD monitors at around $500? Is having a DVI connection much better than using an analog connection? Do they suffer from "burn-in"? Thanks!


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The big strength of LCD is that it does not burn in like Plasma/Tube does. The only suffering I have seen from LCDs is that off axis viewing has some color fading. They have gotten a lot better than they used to be and it is far better than the average projection TV.

I cannot reccomend a brand for TV viewing, all my LCDs are on computers. They are such a nice space saver... although they expand to fill the desk. Since I have switched to LCDs I now have 3 computers on the desk instead of just 1. So, I net out to more lost desk space because of the 3 keyboards and mice.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

We've got Viewsonic 17's on our NOC wall... in a nutshell, we haven't noticed problems until you get up to really high resolutions (above 1024x768).. the text begins to get screwed up.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

One thing I learned the hard way when using them at work was that there is no light given off by the LCD panels. I usually "Compute" with the lights turned down a bit and would end up using the light given off by the CRT to light the keyboard. With a LCD, I had to turn on a lamp to see the keyboard.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I've been using a Samsung 171s for about a year now, and I really like it. No DVI, though. 

I think the Dell LCD monitors are made by Samsung, too.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry I missread the original post. Since you mentioned you were going for DVI I assumed you were looking for a TV LCD monitor. For a computer one check out http://www4.tomshardware.com/display/index.html for a series of reviews including the most recent article on how many dead pixels does it take before they will replace the monitor.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Chris,

Check out Samsung, NEC/Mitsubishi, and Viewsonic. I'm partial to the Samsung 191T myself. It's a 19" model priced higher then what you are looking at, but its a beaufitul lcd monitor with DVI. Definately get one with DVI for a true digital connection that you won't have to calibrate/mess around with user settings at all. Color accuracy should be better with DVI. Samsung has one of the best reputations in the industry from what I've read for making great flat panel LCD's with far fewer factory defects/ dead pixels etc... Go to a Best Buy and check out the Alienware setups -I usually see them shown off with the 191T Samsung model there and you can screw around enjoying how black the blacks are playing games like Jedi Knight and Medal Of Honor. The refresh rates with Samsung and all the top manufacturers have gotten fast enough to the point now where they allow for playing games on them without the motion blurring effects seen previously. Samsung's in general have a great contrast level as well. The larger the number the better. IE: 400:1
I like how bright they are myself. Best Buy sells the Samsung 17 inch versions there. Not sure those have DVI on them though. The 191T has a really thin black bezel which makes it look extra sharp. It also makes the panel look bigger. Viewsonic's are supposed to be good as are NEC/Mitsubishi. The Screen Savers team on Tech TV uses NEC LCD's for their lan partys for what its worth.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Mar 22, 2003)

Chris,
We have a blended computer system, LCD and CRTs. The LCDs are better for everything but gaming where you need multiple resolutions.
Get at least a 17", and DVI is better than VGA.
Look at Sam's Club. They were having some real bargains a while ago.
Also, make sure to audition the monitor you are shopping. Specs just don't tell the tale, and you don't want to get it home an be disappointed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks so much for the help guys. I ended up going to Best Buy and getting the Mitsubishi http://www.bestbuy.com/detail.asp?e=11210774&m=488&cat=497&scat=501
It has a DVI input. Now I'm just waiting for the DVI cable I ordered from E-Bay. So far I love the monitor. The PQ is great!

I passed on the extended warranty plan. It was a 2 year for $49. Should I have purchased the extended warranty? I'm wondering now if I should go back and try. Mitsubishi's warranty is for 1 year parts and labor.

Again, thanks for the help. LCD monitors have really come a long way in the past couple of years.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

These monitors are relatively new as part of the average desktop (at my last company 2 years ago only execs got them, now the average worker is starting to get them), so their long term breakdown rates are not as well known as a regular CRT. It might be worthwhile to get the extended warranty just to be safe, but that might be a gamble???


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

My rule of thumb for extended warranties? Moving parts, maybe. Solid state, fuhgedaboudit. My laptop displays last for years, and they take far more abuse than an LCD panel on the desktop. Just keep an eye out for dead pixels during the warranty period, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

KDS 19" ...3 year warranty

Bob


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I like them a lot. The picture is clearer. Colour accuracy can be excellent on a good screen, and geometry is perfect making them wonderful for CAD. The clearer picture does make an OS with true anti-aliasing (preferably on a subpixel level) more important. That would be Linux with XFree86 4 and XFT, running a relatively recent KDE. Or it would be a recent MacOS (especially X, which has far better AA than 9). Or it would be Windows XP (with ClearType)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just received the DVI cable and hooked it up. Wow! It really does make a difference. The first thing I noticed was the color accuracy. Definitely much richer and cleaner. I also noticed that there are no more fuzzy patches on the screen. It seems that analog has a problem giving a perfectly sharp picture throughout the entire display. There is a calibration built in to the monitor to help get rid of the problem but it didn't really work that well.

I also noticed that the picture is now sharp in all resolution settings. The native setting for this monitor is 1280X1024. With the analog connection, any setting other than 1280X1024 gave a slightly out of focus picture. With the digital connection, all settings are clear. Very nice.

Again, thanks for the help guys. I guess my advice to anyone thinking about getting an LCD monitor would be to shop around, get the best monitor you can for your budget (you get what you pay for in this area, believe me) and make sure it has a DVI connection.


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

Just wanted to revive this thread and mention the sports car of LCD displays, the 'Eizo' brand. Their 'FlexScan' line has a high price tag, but the performance is excellent. Brightness is first rate, viewing angle is exceptionally wide, and transitions are quick. I even have no problem using my L365 for gaming, which as a rule is usually a dismal venture with LCD displays. I use a true digital connection, DVI to DVI. The DVI cable did not come with the display, but if you call Eizo-Nanao they will quickly send you one via UPS at no cost.

Be forewarned though, if you want the best it costs, these displays are expensive. Don't even look for them at the Best Buy type chain stores.

*Here* is a link to Eizo-Nanao. 
*Here* is a link to one of the few on-line retailers that carry the brand.

Peace - James/K1JMD

'Armed and Curious'


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

How are flat panels for a semi-serious photography situation? I have been doing some editing of pictures from my Nikon CP990 and sending them out for printing. The prints never seem to come back looking like the screen shots so I am thinking a new monitor is eventually in order. One of these days I will also have to try sending my print orders to multiple suppliers to see what kind of a difference there is there also.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Punkitup _
> *Just wanted to revive this thread and mention the sports car of LCD displays, the 'Eizo' brand. *


Here is the real Sports Car of LCD displays! :righton:

http://www.apple.com/displays/acd23/


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibglowin _
> * Here is the real Sports Car of LCD displays! *


Your getting in the ballpark, but it still can't compare to the Eizo FA-2090. The specifications tell the tale, *have a look*.

And to answer Rking401's question; at least in my experience and for my purposes in CAD work and photo editing I recommend a conventional CRT. Unless of course you have the amount probably close to $3000 it would take to buy an LCD like the one I linked above.

Peace - James/K1JMD

'Armed and Curious'


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Chris,

I think Cornea Systems is worthy mentioning for a reliable 17" LCD monitor, with a TV tuner as well !
1280x1024
500:1 contrast
Svideo
DVI port [cable is optional]
3 year "Cross Shipment Warranty"

I have used this unit for a kitchen tv with E* 508 dvr and 2nd platinium r/c. It works flawlessly.
As others mention side viewing , and elevation angle [wall mounted] are a problem.
but tolerable. The built-in speakers leave a lot to be desired. Otherwise a good buy for
under $500.00.

Check it out at Corneasystems.com


----------

